# How do embroidery machines work?



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know a site to send you to. i will try to briefly explain. The emb. machine is operated by using a software that reads files that tell it how to sew a design. The machine operates on a X and Y axis. The program file is sent from a PC to the emb. machine that gives the instructions . I would advise to find a business that has a machine and ask them to allow you to watch it work. i still remember the first design I seen sew. It was like watching someone draw in thread instead of ink.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Pls visit a site like swffareast.com where they sell SWF branded emb. machines, they might give u some idea and even better... u might be able to visit their office and get first hand knowledge.


----------

